# Smokin' Scotsmen  BBQ team Annoucement



## bud's bbq (Sep 20, 2007)

Smokin' Scotsmen are very happy and pleased to announce that Geoff (Crewedog 52) is the newest member of the team!  Geoff cheered us on at the Taste of Grand Rapids and helped a bunch at Silver Lake.  We are looking forward to Libertyville Illinois in October.  Hope any SMF members that can will join us on the 19th/20th.







On a side note, Tonto is a very sick young lady (siatic nerve, lupus and other maladies).  She hopes you all will welcome our newest member and says to say "hello".


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats to crewedog - Wish you the best of luck and fun with Team Smokin Scotsmen.

Theresa.. take care and get better soon!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 21, 2007)

me & mine truly hope tonto feels better.. maybe aimee needs to come gove baby therapy... lol. rally- wish we could come help cause ya know we'd be there ina heartbeat...unfortunately we have this summersville thing coming up... teresa... all the best to you  hunny & wish we could come flip meat for ya. we love you guys & wish all the best- keep us posted.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty good for a wannabe "Grunt"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Congrats CrewDawg


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 21, 2007)

p.s. crewdawg... glad yer part of the team... now go smoke some butt & pull a rib( bbq fer break a leg in stage lingo).


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats Crew - you joined a great group! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Theresa - hope your felling better soon, my prayers will be with you hon. Miss seeing you here!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 21, 2007)

Am i allowed to say "Pit Bitch" here???


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 21, 2007)

ROFLMAO! Gee I don't know but I'm guessing it's too late to ask eh?


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats CrewDawg, that's one helluva honor bestowed upon you!

Theresa, get better soon... wish I lived closer, I'd be givin' you a big ol' Pop-Pop hug right now!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats !!!  ....   Tonto, get to feeling better.... Good Luck to the team..


----------



## db bbq (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats Crewdog!!! Give Bubba a hard time every chance you get...I think he meant "PIT BOSS".....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....LOL....DB BBQ

P.S. Hope your feeling better Theresa.....


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just want to say a big thank you to Bud, Tonto, and yes.......even bubba.   It really is an honor to even be considered.   I just need to figure out how the team next to the Smokin Scottsmen woke up at 445a, started their pit, and cooked the pork and  brisket with turn-ins starting at 1200 noon? And, they placed with the brisket if not mistaken.

Thanks again to the Smokin Scottsmen!

McCrewdawg


----------



## Dutch (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey 'Dawg-way to go!!!  BTW how do you look in a kilt???


----------



## richtee (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, congrats Crewdawg!

And again my best wishes for Tonto. Remember, this is only a test   :{)


----------



## tonto1117 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you all so much and a big welcome to crewdawg52!!! 

It's kinda weird how a serious illness sneeks up on you, been do alot of sleeping and going back and forth to the docs. I hope you all are having a great summer/fall and smokin' some great stuff. Again, thank you all.....BBQ folks are the best. I will be back being a pain in the arse in no time hopefully. 

Thanks all....!!!! and welcome crewdawg, your an wonderfull addition to the team!!!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

a real big welcome back teresa- we're so happy yer feeling better.you are sorely missed around here.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2007)

So now it is public. Congrats Crewdawg.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish I could go to see you guys again.


----------



## msmith (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to see you back Theresa.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats again Crewdawg and *WELCOME BACK THERESA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## g3automotive (Oct 6, 2007)

hey guys hope you are doing better !!!! awhile back you mentioned there was a bbq contest in southern  ohio  in october  and i cant remember when and where it was  u emailed me info and i cant find it any where i am thinking of going can u please send info again thanks jerry


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats McCrewdawg!

Theresa it's so good to see to back! Sure did miss you! tay healthy and git back to normal so we can see sme more of you !


----------



## bud's bbq (Oct 7, 2007)

You are talking about Nelsonville Ohio comp on 19 20 Oct.  We were originally going to do that one on Oct 19/20, but have decided to do Barn Burner comp in Libertyville IL on the same weekend!(19/20 OCT)Here is the link to the Liberteyville comp  

http://www.lambsfarm.org/images/KCBS...orm%202007.pdf 


 Hope to see you there


----------

